# Kubota BX2200 Front Axle Noise



## Travwm (May 4, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have a Kubota BX2200 purchased in 2003. It has a dry type bearing noise in the front axle and seems to want to run at a different speed than the rest of the tractor.
Does anyone have any idea what this might be and where I could find information to disassemble, reassemble the axle and fix this problem.
With Covid 19 the Kubota dealer is so busy they won't take it on.

Thanks much,
Trav


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the forum Travwm! Is the oil lever where it should be or has it been run dry? What about the tires, are they properly inflated? Do you leave your 4 wheel drive engaged all the time, or only as needed? I'd start out by getting your hands on a shop / service manual, and stop using it before you cause damage to the mfwd, which could get expensive really fast.


----------



## Travwm (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome and your reply. The tractor is used in 4wd most of the time. It has not run dry, tires are good for inflation. I have removed the front end and will obtain a good shop manual. 

Trav


----------



## Spikes (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like you are on your way to discovering the issue. Let us know what you find please


----------

